# Thread Tags Disabled



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The thread tag system and search tag cloud have been disabled.

It may resurface in the future if I can find an effective (ie simple:whistling way of moderating it.

L


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Glad to hear it Lorian !


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Kiss ar5e :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Kiss ar5e :whistling:


Oi :laugh: I objected to the 'jem loves bum fun' tags and the offender would not remove them - they were in 8 different threads yesterday....

Now, as if by magic, they've gone 

So ner ... I know you love bum fun & high heels and would not have minded in the slightest chris but some of us are slightly more reserved :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeesh, what have you been doing to all these fella's Hinny, you're getting some flack lately!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I know !

I have not even done anything

I am celibate

I have got rid of the ass pic

what more can I do ?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> I know !
> 
> I have not even done anything
> 
> ...


Put it back up? :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Put it back up? :whistling:


Beat me to it :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

whats next no a.v's? no user names?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

no big jim actually


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> whats next no a.v's? no user names?


I toyed with the idea of no new members.... :whistling:

L


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I toyed with the idea of no new members.... :whistling:
> 
> L


lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SALKev said:


> no big jim actually


you lot would get board sh1tless with out my abuse! lol:thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I toyed with the idea of no new members.... :whistling:
> 
> L


Where's the rep button gone - this post actually deserves them


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

It's to bad that this had to be removed, it's a great resource thats been abused...For a while I added tags to great bb related post that I thought would be helpful in common searches... If the mods have the ability to see who leaves what tags, abusers of the system could be easily dealt with, it really is a great tool that Lorian should think about reactivating if as he has stated could be monitored...hate to see the site losing something helpful because things got carried away...Im pretty sure Mods abused tags aswell...


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

how do u post new threads?? help?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

At the top of the section you want to post in there is a "NEW THREAD>" button. Click that and follow the instructions.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Or we could have a system where tags have to be approved before they are shown up?


----------

